# Washing Machine Charlie; a notorious Yak.



## nuuumannn (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Guys, continuing my North Korea theme on my walkaround site, the next aeroplane I've added is the Yakovlev Yak-18.





Yak-18 19




Yak-18 46




Yak-18 52

Link to site here: warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2017)

Sweet

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2017)

Good one.


----------

